

The Internet's Bringing Idealism Back to Music...And Why Microsoft's Still Evil - discolemonade
http://madepublishing.com/wp/2010/05/internet_bringing_idealism_back_to_music/

======
jerhinesmith
I'm not quite sure the author justified tacking 'And Why Microsoft's Still
Evil' onto the title. I suppose one could make the argument that 'soulless
company' (author's words) equates to 'evil', but if that's the case, then the
author should have spent some time arguing _why_ Microsoft is soulless
(instead of simply asserting it as a universal truth). As it's written,
everything after the ellipses in the title feels more like link-bate than a
genuine representation of the posting.

------
trezor
_Many people hate Microsoft because it’s a soulless company. Apple has a ton
of fans because it stands for insanely good design and anti-authoritarianism.
Steve Jobs is cool, Bill Gates isn’t._

While the first statement may be true, I have a _very_ hard time picturing
Apple as anti-auhtoritarianism. If anything I would say they are the biggest
representative of auhtoritarianism in the computing industry today. If his
argument is that being authoritative is unpopular, this makes for a whopping
contradiction in the main reasons outlined.

That said, the article's discussion on motivation while not revolutionary in
any sense seems absolutely valid. Might be OK to have in the back of your head
if you are starting a company, or want to recruit developers to your new FOSS
project.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Steve Jobs is cool, Bill Gates isn’t."

Which one is saving more lives?

~~~
MaysonL
Which one has caused the waste of more manhours(and by extension, lives)?

